# "A" Teams joins the Opening Day Crowd



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Launched the SHUR KETCH II at SCM about 0530 with storm clouds brewing. Ran out to the Bait Boat Parking Lot and were lucky to get the last of his cigs with a line behind us. Seas were brewing and heading out saw many boats turn back. Stopped at a short hole and the current was screaming, 8oz wouldn't do it.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Headed out on tough seas with many boats turning back. Stopped at public barge without much action at first. Finally anchored up on our marker, with seas-current-wind all going in different directions. Snapper started coming in about 1000 on cigs with a beauty being brought up by Skip (Last Cast)...like I tell Capt Ed, if Skip isn't going, I'm not going! We boxed 5 nice ones until lightening ran us off. Ran S to Fed Waters, anchored up and collected 5 more beauties for our limit, along with two nice Kings, some small Mingo and Blue Nose. Made it back safely to Da Cove to clean out bounty.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

sum more pics......


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

De end


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Loved it!
Y’all are tuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Solid trip! Man the current has been fierce. Sunday we had to put down the wreck anchor to just keep it fishable. Wind and current were working together, and all tines on the anchor were straight when I pulled her in. Never really caught bottom (not much to catch there but can usually get something to hold.)


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Solid cooler of fish. Is there a way to know when the current will settle down?


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, john,
quit posting those catches. i'll have to move closer to p'cola if you do.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Kickass, you guys always give a good show, great pics!!!! I always enjoy yawls post.


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Y'all might need a bigger cooler.
Nice job getting it done in tough conditions!


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Y’all killed em!!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

You guys always just kill it! Lots of years of experience on that boat!!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Bluecape, all of the "A" Team have been fishing together on the ShurKetch for many years and there has never been an discontent among us. Skip is our large fish catcher and the rest of us try to keep up. It was a little scary Monday with lightening flashing very close to us and running us off our honey hole, but eventually we came back and limited out. As stated, the current was as bad as I've ever seen. All in all, we got out, kicked butt, drank cold beer and had a ball as usual. Life is good..........


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Two things I forgot to mention; next time I'll bring a bigger cooler and John is one prolific camera man! Cheers........


----------

